# 2015 Rogue 3rd row ses\ating cargo weather mat options



## Caitlink (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a 2015 Rogue with 3rd row seating that I never use. I would like to get a weather mat for the cargo area, and I would want to get the larger mat for versions without 3rd row seating so the entire cargo space is covered. If I were to get one, would it fit just like the non-3rd row seating models? I was looking on weathertech.com


----------

